# Which interface to filter when using lagg



## giannidoe (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm using lagg to aggregate 2 physical interfaces em0 and em1 as lagg0.

Should I configure pf to filter on lagg0 or the physical interfaces?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2011)

Filter on the lagg0 interface.


----------

